# Belt ?



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

Rode the 2012 on its first real ride today at the ******* nationals.
Took the engine brake off/out when i got the quad. Stock clutch springs, 28" 589 tires. NO abuse to the clutch or belt in less than 20hrs. or 150 miles.
My question is, today when in high/ at higher speeds on the trail(20-35 mph)....if i let off of the throttle quick, i could here the belt squeal lightly. This happened only when off the gas, and going down hill in high.
Did not do this in low, or on level ground. any insight?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

could just be the fact that it is still brand new and with out a load on the belt it is squeeling a little.


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

that is what i was thinking also. I noticed NO squeal/noise on excel, and had no probs. Just wondered if the belt would get glazed from the this. It sounded like the belt was slipping in the sheaves, on quick deceleration. :33:


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

its under warranty ...give er !!! 

but on a serious note ...she's prolly just breaking in still ....jmo

congrats on ride .....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I might be tempted to take it in. Might have got some water in and she's having a little trouble holding enough pressure against the belt on decel to keep grip. Might for fun just pull the plug and see if anything comes out...or if there is anything on the plug end.

And I just have to ask...why take the engine brake off a brand new machine?...and in doing so, are we sure the seals/gasket are still OK?


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

Once i clean it up tomorrow, i will take the cover off.
Really do not think it is wet, had not been in any water,,,this was ROUGH, fast and slow down hill riding.(when i heard the squeal/squawck)
On another note, i was climbing roughly 50-150 ft. steep climbs with no probs. No squealing,chirping,slipping,ect... trail 19 at CAW, double black diamond...good fun 
All difficult terrain was tackled in Low-4
Took the engine brake off due to loosing momentem in turns. I like the way it allows you to be more aggressive during faster riding.Seals good.
I plan to put a ALMOND secondary in next week....i think


----------

